# Cured gammon



## Dannymac1960 (Dec 14, 2021)

placed a leg of gammon in brine for the required 4 days per pound, smoked it for 24 hours and then left it in the fridge for a week. When I took it out of the fridge I noticed mould on it. 
Can I safe the joint or should I dump it and try again

Thanking you in advance
Danny


----------

